# Panasonic TC-P60S30 Plasma...



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I took your advice and went with a plasma again. I called around to see if any stores had any hidden deals. Walmart had this Panasonic at $899, so I figured it would be worthn a shot. I was at the store and they did not have a display model, so I asked them what thier return polocy was. 30 days, no restockinmg fee the man said. So I took it home. Putting the display of 60" is a major chore to do all by myself. Turned it on, standard screen was really dark. Put it on custom mode and started tweeking the settings, and the set came to life. Is anyone familiar with this set as far as what set the settings on for the best picture? Ran some blue rays on it and it is pretty good. The only peeve with it so far is when set on 48frames per second, there is some slight flicker on the scenes with light background, The background could be free of showing pixels standing out with a complimentary color to the one produced, like grainy. The last negative is fast action islike it gets a little out of focus. Other wise contrast seems good, good sharp picture on everything but the fast stuff. Any thoughts? Tweaks? Or do I need to try something else?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Setting your white and black levels properly is the best thing you can do without a meter. And it's been said that this alone gets you about 70% of the way to a calibrated display. We have a very useful write up on setting up your display properly which covers these things here.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

In the settings department, what is the difference in the 48hz opposed to the 60hz mode? Which one does support the 24 frame rate that the blue rays do?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

48Hz would be the proper setting.


----------

